# Creator of "Fortress Fallout" forced to change name by Zenimax



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

> The long arm of Zenimax's lawyers has extended its reach yet again, this time slamming a cease-and-desist down on a mobile game that uses the word "Fallout" in its name.
> 
> Jordan Maron, aka CaptainSparklez, is a popular YouTube personality who has been working on Fortress Fallout, an iOS and Android free-to-download game in which you build a tower and then battle an opponent who has also built a tower. The first person to destroy their opponent's core is the winner.
> 
> ...





Comments has best new suggestion: Fortress Zenimax.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2015)

Not the first time Zenimax has been a total Jew about this. They also don't like people using Scrolls in their game's title.


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, the article brings up the rough time Mojang had with them.

It's nice though that they have the money and resources to basically pick on anyone they want.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 1, 2015)

I kinda wish Zenimax had waited until Microsoft owned Mojang before they demanded the name change.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the games Zenimax makes, and I've had the fortune of meeting some of their employees, who were really super nice and helpful, but their legal team are glorious bastards of the highest order.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Hate it when shit like this happens but I can see why Bethesda's legal team would go after this game. -_-


----------

